# How do I find out what version of DirectX I am running?



## BKSinAZ (Oct 29, 2004)

Where do I look on my computer?


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Go to start -> run and type in _dxdiag_ . Your installed version will appear at the bottom under "DirectX version".


----------



## kevco (Dec 21, 2004)

you can also go to programs-accessories-system tools-system information. after that starts go to tools and direct-x you can find out the version and test it as well.


----------

